# Power vs Control



## ntegravtec (Mar 30, 2005)

So, you hear a lot of people saying their first mods will be power related... and then there are others that might go with something suspension related...

Given the Z's current power and handling abilities, which way would give you more bang for your buck? Would increasing the power a little bit with things like a JWT popcharger be more fruitful? Or would tweaking the suspension to squeeze out that last bit of road holding ability be the best way?

power is nothing without control?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I suggest the sway bars as the first mod for almost anyone with a Z. The POP charger adds only 5-7hp, and its a noise maker that gives the "impression" that there is tons of power.

Sway bars you can feel all the time if you're a daily driver. I like Hotchkis, but then again I never tried anything else.


----------



## LKC05350Z (Mar 13, 2005)

I can understand the advantage of it entering/exiting turns but still thinking about that daily commute. Does the sway bar mod make the car ride stiffer then it already is?


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

LKC05350Z said:


> I can understand the advantage of it entering/exiting turns but still thinking about that daily commute. Does the sway bar mod make the car ride stiffer then it already is?


NO! If you get the Hotchkis TV1 kit it is a great difference. The sping/sway mod is a noticeable difference that make the car that much more fun to drive. After adding the springs the car if more comfortable and easier to ride in, and handles like a dream.


----------



## ntegravtec (Mar 30, 2005)

I think I'd agree with going towards suspension first in most sports cars. The little stuffs (CAI, intake manifolds, etc) aren't quite as noticeable as sticking to the line around a corner because your suspension held up..

I hear good stuff about hotchkis suspension parts (did the searches) but I'm looking at Teins for coilovers...


----------



## maximZ (Dec 9, 2004)

I went with an AEM CAI as my first mod but only because I got a really great deal on it. I love it.


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

I agree...handling then power...I mean...why have power if you can't be in complete control and thus using it to it's utmost potential.

You may have xxx hp...but you won't be able to go all out due to handling

That's just my opinion


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I agree, suspension first, then power mods. Here's a question for you guys. Which is better, Hotchkiss sways or Evo Sways? Also, what do you guys think about Tanabe exhaust and suspension? Just had a friend who works for them and says he can get me a good deal. Thanks!
Fletch


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I went with the Hotchkis for price, adjustability, and weight since they are hollow.

I read up on them all, and these fit my needs, and work great.


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

I agree with all of the above, swaybars are great, they give you might tighter steering and response and the spings almost eliminate any lean the car has on turns.

Then go with power

1. Plenum
2. hi flow cats or test pipes
3. y-pipe/single exhaust or dual (for NA I prefer the single systems)
4. Flywheel

And I would leave it at that the rest of the mods I don't think give you the power for money ratio worth while. These mods will give you a nice quick Z, if you want a lot more power then save the money and go for forced induction first and then follow with the other mods to improve upon FI.


----------

